# ExoticVPS



## TommehM (May 26, 2013)

I came across this site (that's what she said!) when searching for Hungarian vps' it looks interesting, http://www.exoticvps.com/


----------



## rsk (May 26, 2013)

That is a really good site, and we are even listed on it. *hmmm, who did that?* haha


----------



## TommehM (May 26, 2013)

rsk said:


> That is a really good site, and we are even listed on it. *hmmm, who did that?* haha


Just found a really cool Japanese VPS on there, http://www.ablenet.jp/vps/service/plan_fee.html


----------



## Ishaq (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, seen this before.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 26, 2013)

I've came across this a few times while searching. Pretty interesting.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> I've came across this a few times while searching. Pretty interesting.


Indeed!


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2013)

Holy hell, what a great resource! So many locations!


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 27, 2013)

Serverastra recommended if you are looking in hungary. No downtime/network loss last 40 days (since I signed up). Tons of bw, good network and /64 ipv6.


----------



## Oliver (May 27, 2013)

Only problem is a lot of the data/plans is out of date but it's a great list anyway.

You Hungarian Tommeh?


----------



## TommehM (May 27, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Serverastra recommended if you are looking in hungary. No downtime/network loss last 40 days (since I signed up). Tons of bw, good network and /64 ipv6.


Recently got an 100Mb/s unmetered server from them for Tor.


----------



## TommehM (May 27, 2013)

Oliver said:


> You Hungarian Tommeh?


 
No, British.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 27, 2013)

TommehM said:


> Just found a really cool Japanese VPS on there, http://www.ablenet.j...e/plan_fee.html


Omg... any option for english language? Even after google translate, everything is in japanese


----------



## EarthVPN (May 28, 2013)

There are two more but not updated.

http://rarevps.com/table/

http://www.nohostsland.com/


----------

